# Therion 166 DNA 250 Charging question



## AlphaDog

Hi all, i recently purchased a new Therion DNA250 mod and am pretty chuffed with it to say the least. I also bought two brand new Samsung 30q batteries for it. Now, the mod does cell balanced charging so i simply charge via a 2amp usb port. Question is, why is it charging each battery to 4.21v? Is it not supposed to stop at 4.2v?? Is this dangerous?


----------



## Soprono

The battery has a slight bit of play in it and is completely normal. DNA could also simply be rounding off a digit up so something like 4.201 could be made 4.21 for example, this also occurs in the W mode of the device where it actually goes up to 167 despite it being a DNA166 in essence.

I own 3 of these devices and I can say for sure that they charge 100% safe, coupled with one of the top chips around you dont have to worry. Iv only charged through the mod a few times before in a sticky situation but always keep to my external charger. Monitor them and if you start seeing higher numbers then be alarmed but at this moment your still 100% fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Also configure your batteries on escribe.


----------



## Raindance

SAVapeGear said:


> Also configure your batteries on escribe.


Are there any instructions somewhere on how to do this. I went thru the motions but not sure if I did it correctly?

Regards/Thanks


----------



## SAVapeGear

Go to the Mod Tab on escribe,click watt-hour calculator,then enter your mAh of your batteries,each cell will be calculated at 3.7v so 2 batteries will be 7.4V and it should calculate the rest for you.

If you use 3000 mAh it should calculate them at 22.2Wh.

Then just make your Cell Soft Cutoff 3.2V.

That is how I keep mine.I use 3000 mAh LG HG2 Batteries.

Hope this helps.....

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Thanks a ton guys. Will double check my escribe settings as well. With regards to using an external charger (i have a nitecore d4), why would one go through the hassle of taking the batteries out, etc when this mod does cell balanced charging? I use a quality backup battery bank that has two 1 amp ports, and one 2amp port which charges the batteries up nice and quickly...


----------



## AlphaDog

SAVapeGear said:


> Go to the Mod Tab on escribe,click watt-hour calculator,then enter your mAh of your batteries,each cell will be calculated at 3.7v so 2 batteries will be 7.4V and it should calculate the rest for you.
> 
> If you use 3000 mAh it should calculate them at 22.2Wh.
> 
> Then just make your Cell Soft Cutoff 3.2V.
> 
> That is how I keep mine.I use 3000 mAh LG HG2 Batteries.
> 
> Hope this helps.....
> 
> View attachment 89626


Thanks! Ok so for those who don't know, like me, you have to set the user interface to manufacturer mode in the options menu in order to see the watt hour calculator... My 30q batteries are 3.6v so this comes to 7.2. Watt hours comes to 21.6...


----------



## SAVapeGear

AlphaDog said:


> Thanks a ton guys. Will double check my escribe settings as well. With regards to using an external charger (i have a nitecore d4), why would one go through the hassle of taking the batteries out, etc when this mod does cell balanced charging? I use a quality backup battery bank that has two 1 amp ports, and one 2amp port which charges the batteries up nice and quickly...


I always charge my batteries in the DNA's but with a good 2 AMP wall charger or on the Laptop with a USB3 that does 1A.

Never had any issues.I might do an external charge once a month.

I don't trust the power banks that much.


----------



## SAVapeGear

AlphaDog said:


> Thanks! Ok so for those who don't know, like me, you have to set the user interface to manufacturer mode in the options menu in order to see the watt hour calculator... My 30q batteries are 3.6v so this comes to 7.2. Watt hours comes to 21.6...


That is strange.I always thought all batteries are 3.7V.


----------



## AlphaDog

SAVapeGear said:


> That is strange.I always thought all batteries are 3.7V.


Yeah me too, but i checked the batterybro website and states 3.6v as nominal voltage. Confirmed it on another sites too...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

AlphaDog said:


> Yeah me too, but i checked the batterybro website and states 3.6v as nominal voltage. Confirmed it on another sites too...


OK.Cool.Please let us know how your batteries charge now.If it still goes over 4.2V

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

SAVapeGear said:


> OK.Cool.Please let us know how your batteries charge now.If it still goes over 4.2V


Right, still going to 4.21v and then stops. Weird...


----------



## SAVapeGear

Don't worry.Then you have 0.01 more battery life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

AlphaDog said:


> Right, still going to 4.21v and then stops. Weird...



Hi @AlphaDog , i am no battery expert but i dont think its a problem if it goes to 4.21 instead of 4.20 volts.

Going to 4.21 instead of 4.20 is only 0.2% over. I doubt that would affect the battery much..
Also bear in mind that the accuracy on these volt readers is probably plus or minus more than the 0.2%. 
Not sure about the DNA boards specifically, but just in general.

I have a nitecore i4 external charger that charges my batts to 4.21 and another one (an i2) that mostly only gets them up to 4.19. (When i measure on an external voltmeter). Its funny I actually prefer the 4.21 because i feel I am getting "cheated" out that 0.02V on the 4.19. Hehe

In practice it makes absolutely no difference to me but my mind plays tricks on me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Silver said:


> Hi @AlphaDog , i am no battery expert but i dont think its a problem if it goes to 4.21 instead of 4.20 volts.
> 
> Going to 4.21 instead of 4.20 is only 0.2% over. I doubt that would affect the battery much..
> Also bear in mind that the accuracy on these volt readers is probably plus or minus more than the 0.2%.
> Not sure about the DNA boards specifically, but just in general.
> 
> I have a nitecore i4 external charger that charges my batts to 4.21 and another one (an i2) that mostly only gets them up to 4.19. (When i measure on an external voltmeter). Its funny I actually prefer the 4.21 because i feel I am getting "cheated" out that 0.02V on the 4.19. Hehe
> 
> In practice it makes absolutely no difference to me but my mind plays tricks on me.


Yeah, I'm with you on that. 
I was just a little concerned about battery safety and wanted to check with my peeps here on the forum. 

I really appreciate all of the responses. 

Just a side note, i checked the batteries by touch after the charge and they felt about room temperature. So i think that's also a good sign...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

AlphaDog said:


> Yeah, I'm with you on that.
> I was just a little concerned about battery safety and wanted to check with my peeps here on the forum.
> 
> I really appreciate all of the responses.
> 
> Just a side note, i checked the batteries by touch after the charge and they felt about room temperature. So i think that's also a good sign...



Nothing wrong at all to be concerned about battery safety @AlphaDog 
I dont think one can be too concerned about battery safety and we all should go the extra mile in that regard.

Maybe just keep an eye on the voltage and the temp as you are doing in case it gets too high or too warm.

Interesting thread nonetheless and thanks @SAVapeGear for the mini turorial.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog

OK not to over do it now, but I found a forum topic on Evolvvapor that kind of echoes my experience with the DNA250 chip. Guy was asking about charging, but specifically mentions the 4.21v reading at full charge in his posts...

https://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com...d-notification-while-charging-via-usb-8449573

So all in all, it's deemed as normal. Phew...

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## shabbar

anyone knows what the thermal cooling settings should be at ?

my mod gives me the "too hot" error when i chain vape


----------



## AlphaDog

shabbar said:


> anyone knows what the thermal cooling settings should be at ?
> 
> my mod gives me the "too hot" error when i chain vape


So, one of the concerns by reviewers is that the mod has no vent holes. So I'm not sure how you'd go about keeping things cool hey. Seems like a hardware limitation.


----------



## Silver

shabbar said:


> anyone knows what the thermal cooling settings should be at ?
> 
> my mod gives me the "too hot" error when i chain vape



Yours needs to be set to 300km/h @shabbar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

Silver said:


> Yours needs to be set to 300km/h @shabbar




Lol funny guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

shabbar said:


> anyone knows what the thermal cooling settings should be at ?
> 
> my mod gives me the "too hot" error when i chain vape


Hi @shabbar. What batteries are you using? (They are cells actually) Could be you got hold of some fake LG's or the batteries you are using are not up to the power requirements of your mod. Only learned recently that one should match batteries to mods even if they are regulated. 

Have a look at this >>> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/battery-safety-even-in-regulated-mods.t35829/

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono

shabbar said:


> anyone knows what the thermal cooling settings should be at ?
> 
> my mod gives me the "too hot" error when i chain vape



What atty and build are you running?


----------



## Silver

@shabbar is overclocking his mod 
Warning - Shabbar - this is dangerous!!
Lol, only kidding

Check out that thread @Raindance posted - its a good read


----------



## Mohamed Alaudin

This thread is really helpful. Thanks for all the advice


----------

